# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Unë jam Debi

## Debile

Pershendteje  te gjitheve,
Une jam Debilja (shkurt debi) Nga Rrogozhina 
Jam 19 vjece.
Me thene te drejten kam nje moter me te madhe adilen e cila eshte ende e pa martuar .. babi thot qe do na ngeli ne dere, kurse mami ska lene miq pa futur per ti gjetur burre.
Gjendjen ekonomike ne shtepi se kemi te keqe.Mami punon ne treg, kuse babi rregullon Tv.
Une jam viti i pare per matematik dhe babi thot qe do behm mesuse.
Ketu ne Tirane  nuk kam shoqeri se .. kane nje opinon te keq per ato q evijne nga rrethet. Po mua me thone te shtepise qe mos te merzitem edhe une rri vetem tere kohen.
Me shkollen jam mire nja dy provim si kam mare po ska gje.
Po jua them qe tani qe ne vere nuk mund te shkruaj se skam kopjter ne rrogozhine .
Jo qe mos te thoni pse nuk shkruan debi .

Jeni shume te mire uroj te gjej shok e shoqe ketu.
Me respekt Debi !

----------


## Debile

Me falni per gabimet ne te shkruajtur , kam emocione.
Po te keni pyetje rreth meje dhe familjes time vetem me pyesni.
Debi!

----------


## Kuntakinta

O Debi! Mire se erdhe! Te uroj te gjesh nai Debil persmari ktuna, jo per gje po ka plot.  :buzeqeshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Arjeta

hehehe me pelqen cka ke shkruar Debi, sipas prezantimit tende je shum e mire dhe reale...te uroj fat dhe suksese ne mesime..

Pershendetje
Arjeta

----------


## gazi

mire se erdhe ne forum Debi,
kalofsh sa me mire ketu

----------


## Debile

Faleminderit shume Kuntankita, por une nuk mund te zgjedh  vete , babi  me ka then qe do ma gjej ai burrin mua , pasi te mbaroj shkollen.
Arjeta faleminderit shume dhe ty   jeni shume te mira 
ju kam xhan !

----------


## Enkela B.

hello debi (me pelqen me te thirr ne kete emer me mire) :buzeqeshje: 
te pershendes dhe mire se erdhe ne forum
me pelqeu presantimi jot  :buzeqeshje: )
te uroj suksese ne jete!

----------


## Debile

Faleminderit Gazi 
Je shume i mire edhe ti , por ste puth dot !

----------


## Debile

Faleminderit edhe  ty enkela .
Jeni shume te mire .Une mendoja se nuk do me fliste njeri se kujtoja ku kane naze dhe dengla keta qe jane ne shqiperi imagjno ju jasht shteti qe keni pare em dhume dhe sigurisht dine me shume.
Jeni shume te mire 
une ju kam xhan sinqerisht debi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FJORIN

DEBI nga RROGOZHINA  degjo babin ti leri keta ti  se te genjejne .


O DEBI DO NJE NDER NGA TY BYRAZERI   : i thuaj babit te me rregulloj TV se me eshte prishur ok    nje xhiro deri ne ATHINE  dhe iken prape   


hajt mirupafshim   rrusho

----------


## malli

Debi hahahahahha kam qeshur me emrin tend, por ska rendesi eshte deshira jote ajo. mire se erdhe dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu me ne .
Pershendetje malli!!!

----------


## DIDIBE

DEBI TË PËRSHENDES
JAM KOSOVARE DHE DESHIROJ TË KEM SHOQERI ME TË RINJËT NGA SHQIPËRIA.

DHE NJË GJË:
NDËGJO KËSHILLAT E PRINDËRVE SE KURR NUK JANË TË KËQIJA.

----------


## shkodrane82

Hahhahahahhaha O debile po ti qenke e sjute fare mi...
Pse ja ke vene vetes emrin ashtu...
Prezantimi ishte cool...hahahaha akoma po qeshi..
Adiles tja gjen Lona ty nje burre..lol

----------


## Brighton_boy_19

Mire se erdhe goce. bofsh qef ketu ishalla.

kurse ti yllshkodrane ,ma perkthe pak ca do te thot * e sjute*.

----------


## 50cent_DuDe

hahaha o debile mir se erdhe ne forum... prezantimin e kishe cool moj (dreq) edhe degjoje babin moj.....lol :buzeqeshje:   c yaaaa latter

----------


## shkodrane82

Aman edhe ti sjute shqip eshte..
Shkodranshe sjute
Shqip- e mencur...
mu me duket shume e kuptushme...
Ok brighton boy 19.. :buzeqeshje: )))

----------


## Debile

Faleminderit qe te gjitheve :buzeqeshje: 
edhe mua me pelqen shume nicku qe kam... DEBILE, shkurt DEBI...
Sa per e squt nuk mund te them  jam a sajm babi thot qe jam por me mire  po jua le juve ta vlersoni:!

----------


## Once upon a tim

Mirse na erdhe debi, mos u merzit qe ske shoqeri ne tirane se ke sa te duash ne forum, dhe ishalla te martohet e motra e gje naj burre te mire si te jet vete hahahaaa

----------


## Debile

Faleminderit, Per Adilen e kemi me vertet problen ne shtepi  ne... Ne rrogozhine po bere 25 vjece dhe je beqare ngelin thone. Prandaj dhe mami ne cdo muhabet Adilen    e reklamon.Une e dua motren time.! Dhe uroj qe ajo te kete fat ..
Une kam ende kohe. Babi thote te mbaroj shkollen te behem mesuse edhe pastaj do me gjej ndonje drejtor .. te pakten kehstu mendon babi per mua  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

O debi eshte nje rast i mire per Adilen....po me nje kusht te me bleni kepuce italiane mua..
Eshte nje djale 35 vjecar..esmer tullac...me floke kacurrela..
Pak topall ne te dyja krahet..dhe shume shume i shkurte..
Po famijle e vjeter shkodrane..motra jote ha buke rehat me te...
Shifne nje here mos e leni me ju ike kot si rast...

P.S Harrova me te thane se Babi yt nuk ka ku gjen dhender me te mire se eshte edhe pak pagojc dhe shurdh...
Aman dua kepuce une.... :buzeqeshje: ))))

----------

